# healthcare



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

I used to have great healthcare, the company I worked for gave it to us for free and we didnt pay a dime no co pay, that was 2 years ago. now I got shitty healthcare and I have to pay $600 a month, my employer pays 1k. 
If I go to CVS and buy needle tips a box of 100 is $150 I can get them on amazon for $10
glucose test strips generic CVS brand 50 count are $75 I can get them on amazon for $6

isnt that completely fucked


----------



## solidassears (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks to Obama and the Democrats.



heckler7 said:


> I used to have great healthcare, the company I worked for gave it to us for free and we didnt pay a dime no co pay, that was 2 years ago. now I got shitty healthcare and I have to pay $600 a month, my employer pays 1k.
> If I go to CVS and buy needle tips a box of 100 is $150 I can get them on amazon for $10
> glucose test strips generic CVS brand 50 count are $75 I can get them on amazon for $6
> 
> isnt that completely fucked


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Thanks to Obama and the Democrats.


I was hoping it would work out but its a total shit show like predicted


----------



## solidassears (Feb 19, 2017)

Yup; I sure hope Trump and the Republicans do something good.. It's so screwed up now, I don't know how it can be fixed without pain. I think the government needs to butt out completely and let the market take over. While allowing some coverage for those who really need it.



heckler7 said:


> I was hoping it would work out but its a total shit show like predicted


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

if I order blood work from private med labs its 55 or 100, that same shit cost my insurance 1k, bro I wish I was making that up, how is that even exceptable?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 19, 2017)

It's not acceptable and that's what happens when there's no competition for your health care money. You have no choice because Obamacare took away the ability for companies to compete for your dollars. You have no choice so they charge what every they want. If you had 10 choices you would shop for the best place to spend your money and those 10 would be competing to get your business. Obamacare requires everyone to have insurance and then restricts what your choices are; no completion and the prices go through the roof.




heckler7 said:


> if I order blood work from private med labs its 55 or 100, that same shit cost my insurance 1k, bro I wish I was making that up, how is that even exceptable?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I used to have great healthcare, the company I worked for gave it to us for free and we didnt pay a dime no co pay, that was 2 years ago. now I got shitty healthcare and I have to pay $600 a month, my employer pays 1k.
> If I go to CVS and buy needle tips a box of 100 is $150 I can get them on amazon for $10
> glucose test strips generic CVS brand 50 count are $75 I can get them on amazon for $6
> 
> isnt that completely fucked



That's ridiculous. Why pay at all?


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> That's ridiculous. Why pay at all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


if you dont pay for health insurance its a fine when you do your taxes


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> if you dont pay for health insurance its a fine when you do your taxes



Holy shit you guys get right royally fucked in the arse!

WWDTS?


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Holy shit you guys get right royally fucked in the arse!
> 
> WWDTS?
> 
> ...


the healthcare mess along with jobs is what got trump elected. I'm hoping for the best but not expecting much


----------



## solidassears (Feb 19, 2017)

Trump already signed an Ex Order directing the IRS not to read or do anything with the question you're supposed to answer about if you have health care. If you don't want to have health insurance you don't have to now. The penalty is gone as per that Trump Ex Order.



heckler7 said:


> the healthcare mess along with jobs is what got trump elected. I'm hoping for the best but not expecting much


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Trump already signed an Ex Order directing the IRS not to read or do anything with the question you're supposed to answer about if you have health care. If you don't want to have health insurance you don't have to now. The penalty is gone as per that Trump Ex Order.


thats good news


----------



## SheriV (Feb 19, 2017)

free market in this state for the last twenty years

last yr we had a high deductible plan with HSA (employer sponsored)
it was about 600 a month with HSA contribution for a family of 6
- we wound up getting 1600 taken off yrly premium payments for various health markers (bp, lipids, bmi, tobacco free)- gym payback etc
we spent a little over 7k cash out of pocket- I'm still paying off roughly another 3k for last yrs expenses

it was a bad move

somehow? we went back to normal ins - 30 dollar copay type shit (employer sponsored as well)
and its 380 a month for everyone (still 6 people) ???? 

I can't figure THAT the fuck out. same insurance company too



both plans had medical, dental, vision, script, short term disability, long term disability and life ins. on everyone.



I don't understand that at all

drug prices are insane tho- I talked to my dr about going back on birth control pills to deal with changing hormone level - she suggested a 3 month continuous pill
ins covers 80 of it- I was expected to pay 260 .. fuck that.
and yeah- my experience with the bloodwork is the same- its easier for me to get my quarterly thyroid bloodwork and cancer screens myself (cheaper all the way around)
needless to say I wont be doing that pill for perimenopause


----------



## charley (Feb 19, 2017)

..all that shit head can do is sign executive orders. & brag ..what an insecure delusional individual he is proving to be.. this whinny bitch is still moaning & groaning about the popular vote [which he lost by the way] ...as my dear departed father would say that 'trump was born on 3rd base,and thought he hit a triple'.....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

SheriV said:


> free market in this state for the last twenty years
> 
> last yr we had a high deductible plan with HSA (employer sponsored)
> it was about 600 a month with HSA contribution for a family of 6
> ...


geezus, 10 years ago my insulin was $45 and $35 at costco and I was making a shit ton of money, now I take home less money and insulun is $550 and $480, fucking insane


----------



## SheriV (Feb 19, 2017)

Ya..that's awful
It's probably cheaper black market but can you even trust it if you actually need it? 

I noticed my ins. Is actively pushing mail order scripts


----------



## so1970 (Feb 20, 2017)

Same here with the mail order meds.and you gotta buy 3 months worth on top of that. It does save a few$over the home town pharmacy though and every$ counts


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 20, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Ya..that's awful
> It's probably cheaper black market but can you even trust it if you actually need it?
> 
> I noticed my ins. Is actively pushing mail order scripts



Online Indian generics. Dot heads not the drunken reservationists. 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 20, 2017)

Like Bono said in a song long ago, the rich stay healthy while the sick stay poor....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

It's ridiculous...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2017)

My health insurance now costs me double what it used to. I also can't keep my doctor I have had for years. Obama lied and f'd us in the a$$


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 21, 2017)

Prince said:


> It's ridiculous...



I feel sick...


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think everyone who works hard is in the same boat, the folks on welfare just get pre existing conditions covered now. and jerry brown took all our taxes for infrastructure repair and gave it to illegals


----------



## SheriV (Feb 21, 2017)

I get pre-existing conditions covered now

cancer ftw!


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2017)

I like it.. never heard this one before.. Tho we do not see eye to eye of T-Rump, I still like it. 



charley said:


> born on 3rd base,and thought he hit a triple'.....


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2017)

WTF .. This says it all. 


Prince said:


> It's ridiculous...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 21, 2017)

I'd like to see the ACA fixed

the irony is the all the tweaking and bullshit that made insurance companies rich and made the ACA a bad deal for citizens of the US came from congress (did everyone forget which party has been running the show in congress?)


the last administration is to blame for not bull dozing it through the way it was originally intended- instead of caving to the bullshit so it would just finally get through.
but no one bothers to look at the whole thing- just what their favorite news outlet fed them in bullshit.


----------



## bayouboy1 (Feb 21, 2017)

4 months ago I quit the second largest oil company in the world. They basically told us because of oil And gas prices they was cutting our health insurance. 
They went from offering 5 different insurance packages ranging from 100% coverage, all the way down to an 80% coverage plan.
They now only offer a 80% high deductible plan.

At least now the company I work for is one of the few still offering a really good benefit package that includes 100% medical coverage plus much more, and it's totally paid for. Entire benefit package is  free for employees, so basically you only pay taxes out of your check.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 21, 2017)

the employers that still offer good insurance are out there...
only place I hear about people getting shafted on insurance is imf and asf to be 100% honest
not saying it isn't true...just makes me wonder if there's like an area this happens at more or something


----------



## solidassears (Feb 22, 2017)

That is BS. You have some kind of delusional ability to forget all the stupid shit Obama and the Democrats did. No Republican Voted for ACA Obamacare, not one and as far as changes go:

http://galen.org/2016/changes-to-obamacare-so-far/

"By our count at the Galen Institute, more than 70 significant changes have been made to the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, at least 43 that the Obama administration has made unilaterally, 24 that Congress has passed and the president has signed, and three by the Supreme Court."

Not one of the 43 Changes Obama unilaterally made were legal, but you can't even admit that. Your boy Obama did this to us; him and his corrupt Democrat Party. They don't give a shit how is screws us because they exempt themselves. The whole mess is a ruse to enable a complete government take over of health care.



SheriV said:


> I'd like to see the ACA fixed
> 
> the irony is the all the tweaking and bullshit that made insurance companies rich and made the ACA a bad deal for citizens of the US came from congress (did everyone forget which party has been running the show in congress?)
> 
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 22, 2017)

That's not what I said but then I've noticed reading comprehension isn't your strong suit. 


Go back to reading breitbart and posting it as your cited sources.




http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/...P-blocked-health-care-for-red-state-Americans


----------



## solidassears (Feb 22, 2017)

You didn't say what I quoted you on? Well that's rich...

You said: 

"I'd like to see the ACA fixed

the irony is the all the tweaking and bullshit that made insurance companies rich and made the ACA a bad deal for citizens of the US came from congress (did everyone forget which party has been running the show in congress?)


the last administration is to blame for not bull dozing it through the way it was originally intended- instead of caving to the bullshit so it would just finally get through.
but no one bothers to look at the whole thing- just what their favorite news outlet fed them in bullshit."

All the tweaking was from Obama and his administration and the Democrat congress; all the shit came from them and the court making law instead of upholding the law as they are supposed to. 

You boy is who caused all the mess, no one else is to blame, it is all Obama and his Democrat party; all of it!

And I've noticed you have a very selective reading skills.




SheriV said:


> That's not what I said but then I've noticed reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.
> 
> 
> Go back to reading breitbart and posting it as your cited sources.
> ...


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2017)

SheriV said:


> That's not what I said but then I've noticed reading comprehension isn't your strong suit.
> 
> 
> Go back to reading breitbart and posting it as your cited sources.
> ...



... Sheri, you know this is the closest thing to sex to him, the only way he gets any relief is to badger & bully to make himself feel anything... SAD!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2017)

bayouboy1 said:


> 4 months ago I quit the second largest oil company in the world. They basically told us because of oil And gas prices they was cutting our health insurance.
> They went from offering 5 different insurance packages ranging from 100% coverage, all the way down to an 80% coverage plan.
> They now only offer a 80% high deductible plan.
> 
> At least now the company I work for is one of the few still offering a really good benefit package that includes 100% medical coverage plus much more, and it's totally paid for. Entire benefit package is  free for employees, so basically you only pay taxes out of your check.



Yup it raises in price every year, I think I pay around $500/month per employee on our 80/20 plan with a deductible. It's ridiculous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 23, 2017)

Typical liberal; can't deal with reality, doesn't know shit from shineola; attributes his own sorry life to someone else so he can feel like his pathetic life has some meaning.



charley said:


> ... Sheri, you know this is the closest thing to sex to him, the only way he gets any relief is to badger & bully to make himself feel anything... SAD!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2017)

I just did labs and went thru my insurance, the cost was over $1000, and I was sure they would bill me back but wanted to see how bad it would be, to my surprise they covered it with a $20 co-pay.  Anyway its still ridiculously high


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'd like to see the ACA fixed
> 
> the irony is the all the tweaking and bullshit that made insurance companies rich and made the ACA a bad deal for citizens of the US came from congress (did everyone forget which party has been running the show in congress?)
> the last administration is to blame for not bull dozing it through the way it was originally intended- instead of caving to the bullshit so it would just finally get through.
> but no one bothers to look at the whole thing- just what their favorite news outlet fed them in bullshit.


I would also like to see ACA fixed or replaced, our healthcare is ranked pretty low yet the cost is the highest, I think they could afford to provide everyone with better healthcare for free, if you think about it as fare as what I pay now $600 plus my employer pays $1000 a month. if you consider veterans, disabled, retired, unemployed, government employees, congress and illegals who get covered thru taxes paid, that only leaves a small group of middle class working their ass off to get denied.


----------



## solidassears (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm jealous; I just got the bill for my labs; used to be about $600.00, this time; $1799.14 is my part; my Obamacare pays $314.49, so the total is $2116.63 just for blood work, there's another bill for $232.00 for the doc visit to get the lab order of which Obamacare pays $47.37. It's total bullshit how they can charge whatever they want because there is no competition. Assholes who makes these laws of course exempt themselves and they get full coverage paid for by you and I. Fuck every one of them!



heckler7 said:


> I just did labs and went thru my insurance, the cost was over $1000, and I was sure they would bill me back but wanted to see how bad it would be, to my surprise they covered it with a $20 co-pay.  Anyway its still ridiculously high


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I'm jealous; I just got the bill for my labs; used to be about $600.00, this time; $1799.14 is my part; my Obamacare pays $314.49, so the total is $2116.63 just for blood work, there's another bill for $232.00 for the doc visit to get the lab order of which Obamacare pays $47.37. It's total bullshit how they can charge whatever they want because there is no competition. Assholes who makes these laws of course exempt themselves and they get full coverage paid for by you and I. Fuck every one of them!


its fucking insane bro, I saw my bill and immediately told labcorp I can order these labs off the internet for $55 dollars and still use labcorp to draw the sample how the hell do they justify charging my insurance so much, its because your paying for people who cant pay thats the only answer I can imagine


----------



## solidassears (Feb 23, 2017)

That's a lot of it I'm sure and then when you have no real choice about how to get health care it's all a mess unless you're on the dole like Charley then you think it's wonderful; ; tits Louise!



heckler7 said:


> its fucking insane bro, I saw my bill and immediately told labcorp I can order these labs off the internet for $55 dollars and still use labcorp to draw the sample how the hell do they justify charging my insurance so much, its because your paying for people who cant pay thats the only answer I can imagine


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2017)

solidassears said:


> That's a lot of it I'm sure and then when you have no real choice about how to get health care it's all a mess unless you're on the dole like Charley then you think it's wonderful; ; tits Louise!



... you cranky old bitch, blow your nose on your panties, like always .....  & write something where you're not whining, is that fucking possible...??  no ??  didn't think so ...lol    I've yet to read an interesting post where you don't complain, your wife got shafted when you stumbled into her life, that's not her fault, it's your fault.... you lived without any 'balls', now we have to suffer your sad life....  to quote your hero 'SAD'...    now try to pull your nose out of your asshole & thrill us with that great mormon humor.....


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 23, 2017)

charley said:


> ... you cranky old bitch, blow your nose on your panties, like always .....  & write something where you're not whining, is that fucking possible...??  no ??  didn't think so ...lol    I've yet to read an interesting post where you don't complain, your wife got shafted when you stumbled into her life, that's not her fault, it's your fault.... you lived without any 'balls', now we have to suffer your sad life....  to quote your hero 'SAD'...    now try to pull your nose out of your asshole & thrill us with that great mormon humor.....



Can I get a picture of your dream woman pretty please, I need a good Asian pick me up right about now.


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## 45PRs (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Feb 23, 2017)

And now no weed. ..


Fuck


----------



## SheriV (Feb 23, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I would also like to see ACA fixed or replaced, our healthcare is ranked pretty low yet the cost is the highest, I think they could afford to provide everyone with better healthcare for free, if you think about it as fare as what I pay now $600 plus my employer pays $1000 a month. if you consider veterans, disabled, retired, unemployed, government employees, congress and illegals who get covered thru taxes paid, that only leaves a small group of middle class working their ass off to get denied.



We're roughly in the same neighborhood for premiums but the husbands employer pays close to 2k a month- and again. Full coverage.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 23, 2017)

SheriV said:


> We're roughly in the same neighborhood for premiums but the husbands employer pays close to 2k a month- and again. Full coverage.



We have a BCBS bronze plan from the government sight for under 100 a month.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

